# Wipers into service position - how?



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

My manual says to turn ignition on and then off, and within 10 seconds move the wiper lever to "position 1". As far as I can tell from the diagram, "position 1" is the down position, but I've tried every direction that this stick will go to, and still my wipers stay down.

Is my manual wrong or do my wipers have a rather odd fault? :?


----------



## tt200 (Jan 29, 2007)

I seem to remember having the same problem.

The alternative if rather cumbersome way of doing it is through the on screen menu.


----------



## CRAIGLUCKY (Feb 5, 2007)

On my old A3 you had to do the thing with the ignition the press and hold the wiper control. I pick my TT up tomorrow so will have a go and let you know.


----------



## JKL (Aug 26, 2006)

I couldn't get the fiddling with the wiper control and ignition to work, but it can be activated easily from the DIS


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

the manual is wrong. you have to use the DIS. Can give instructions if you need them but I'm sure you'll figure it out.


----------



## VeeDubDan (May 6, 2006)

Having to use the DIS is a complete pain.

It was so much better when you could flick the ignition on and off then tap the wiper stalk. Can't understand why Audi think the new way is better or easier!!! :?


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Why do you want to do this - don't think it's anything I've ever had to do ?


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Why do you want to do this - don't think it's anything I've ever had to do ?


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

Perhaps to wash the screen properly and clean the bottom edge of the blades. Must admit to not having had to do so yet.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Oh - on my Mk1 I used to raise the bonnet and flip the blades up to do that, you just had to remember to flip them back before putting the bonnet down again.

Probably because I didn't know there was a service position


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

Yeah, I like to do a proper job on the windscreen when I wash it (have been doing a fair few miles on the M1 since March) and not being able to lift the wipers annoys me.

Odd what you say about your MK1 though, because I'm sure mine just flipped up without fouling the bonnet on my old MK1.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Maybe I'm mistaken mate, I haven't had the mk1 for 8 months now


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Ignition off push the stalk down for single wipe - easy!


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

QuackingPlums said:


> Yeah, I like to do a proper job on the windscreen when I wash it (have been doing a fair few miles on the M1 since March) and not being able to lift the wipers annoys me.


This is one thing that niggles me as well - it's difficult to clean under the blades.



QuackingPlums said:


> Odd what you say about your MK1 though, because I'm sure mine just flipped up without fouling the bonnet on my old MK1.


Correct.

Moley


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

I' ve found that with the bonnet open you can flip the wipers up away from the screen. You have to bend the left hand blade a bit to miss the edge of the bonnet but its easily flexible enough for this. Then its easy to clean the bottom part of the screen.


----------

